
Microsoft Windows 10 Privacy Announcement - bluesilver07
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2017/01/10/continuing-commitment-privacy-windows-10/
======
jlgaddis
> _We want you to be informed about and in control of your data ..._

Yet they won't provide a "don't send any of it to Microsoft" option.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Pretty sure it lives at this address:
[http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/](http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/) ;)

